# F-94



## Wildr1 (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Luft Bier (Jul 9, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> View attachment 493763
> View attachment 493764
> View attachment 493765


Super cool on the top photo, no pun intended. Counting 5 different airframes in that photo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rmark (Jul 9, 2018)

My father was the armorer for FA-356, photo a few posts above, during the Korean War. IIRC, it was a P-80 converted to T-33 converted to pre-production F-94 sent to Korea with the F-94A's. Before that the 68th Fighter Squadron had F-82's. Dad said they would ride on the wings to the end of the runway to wire the rockets just before take off, then usually have to walk back to the hanger.

He went for a ride one day and his pilot got into a game of chase with two other F-94's, fun until it was realized they were low on fuel. Dad's plane ran out of fuel on the taxiway after landing, the next ran out as he turned off the runway, the last ran out midway down the runway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 21, 2018)

Note those prominent ARN-6 ADF directional antennas located between the front and back seats. I have a book on the F-86 that calls it a "light."


----------



## Wildr1 (Sep 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## special ed (Oct 28, 2018)

Post 11, looks like a 48 Chevy woody.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice shot!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jan 12, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## MarkinTex (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice pictures, you can really see that first operational afterburner in the oversized exhaust!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------

